# Serien Tipps



## Sam_Fischer (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mit ist gerade langweilig, hätte aber eine Lust eine neue Serie zu Schauen die ich noch net gesehen habe. falls ihr Welche Empfehlen könnt die nicht auf der Liste stehen.

Gesehen hab ich alle Staffeln die es auf Deutsch gibt von Folgenden Serien.

-Die Simpsons
-alle Hassen Chris 
-Futurama
-Heros 
-immer wieder Jim
-King of Queens
-Knight Rider Remake
-Lost
-Malcolm Mittendrin
-NCIS
-Numbers
-Prison Break
-Stargate Universe
-Termiantor S.C.C
-The Unit
-Weeds
-Tow and A half Men
-Whats Up Dad
-Stargate Universe
-Band Of brothers (mini Serie)

Schaue ich gerade

Heros neue Staffle
The Pacific (auch Mini Serie)


----------



## Petersburg (31. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Mit ist gerade langweilig, hätte aber eine Lust eine neue Serie zu Schauen die ich noch net gesehen habe. falls ihr Welche Empfehlen könnt die nicht auf der Liste stehen.
> 
> ...




Hmm vielleicht noch Eureka?


----------



## Desdinova (1. August 2010)

Was ich dir ans Herz legen kann ist Breaking Bad. Schwarzhumorige Serie über einen gescheiterten Chemielehrer der beschließt Crystal Meth zu kochen, um an Geld zu kommen.

In der Hauptrolle ist übrigens Bryan Cranston, bekannt als Vater aus "Malcolm mittendrin".


----------



## Bloodletting (1. August 2010)

Die wilden 70er - extrem viel zu Lachen und ein bissle Drama ist auch drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2010)

Wie wärs mit Scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (1. August 2010)

Jep, Scrubs ist ein muss!


----------



## Ellesmere (1. August 2010)

Supernatural? Find ich ein muss


----------



## Camô (1. August 2010)

Wie wärs mal mit wirklich guten Serien, die nicht so grenzdebil wie What's up, Dad? sind?

Californication (Sex and the City für Männer)
Sopranos
Dr. House
Dexter


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. August 2010)

Erst mal danke Scrubs hab ich auch schon alle gesehen wie konnte ich Scrubs nur vergssen. xD

Dr.House ist mir zu langweilig... immer das Gleich oh er rettet eine Person mit einer mega selten Krankheit... 

Dexter hab ich auch auf der liste vergessen. -_-

Die [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sopranos werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen! [/font]


----------



## mccord (1. August 2010)

The Wire
Generation Kill
Sons of Anarchy
Psych
Carnivàle
Deadwood

Wie es mit deutscher Synchro aussieht weiss ich leider nicht, aber deutsche Untertitel sind wahrscheinlich eh die bessere Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2010)

Dead Like Me
Firefly


----------



## The_Bauah (2. August 2010)

Also meine lieblings Serien sind wohl :

Supernatural 
Fringe
Eureka
Prison Break
The Shield
Lost
The Unit
The Pacific
Lie to me
Dead like me
The Hustle
E-Ring
Heroes
Simpsons =)

denke hab nen paar vergessen aber die sind schon alle super =)


----------



## Gerti (12. August 2010)

South Park
Kampfstern Galaktika (nicht das Remake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Monk
Akte X

Das ist das, was ich neben einigen schon genannten noch kenne. War aber nie so der große Serien gucker.

Edit: Irgendwann hab ich vor lange Zeit auf Pro7 Special Unit 2- Die Monasterjäger gesehen, hab das noch recht lustig in Erinnerung.


----------



## Trooperus (15. August 2010)

How i met your mother.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (30. August 2010)

Trooperus schrieb:


> How i met your mother.



Die ist echt zu empfehlen, super lustig. Ansonsten Dexter ist auch ziemlich gut und Scrubs sowieso. Scrubs ist schon fast ein Muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. August 2010)

Heroes und Six Feet Under wären noch 2 Sachen die mir einfallen. Oder vielleicht Cold Case, dass find ich auch klasse!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2010)

Ganz klar Californication . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krudi (30. August 2010)

South Park
Gibts kostenlos alle Folgen auf www.southpark.de

Battlestar Galactica wäre auch 'ne Möglichkeit, die Serie ist aber extrem komplex, also da is nix mit lustiger Popcornabend ^^


----------



## Asayur (30. August 2010)

Bing Bang Theory find ich auch genial, gefällt mir super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (31. August 2010)

Ausgesetzt in der Wildnis! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily:) (31. August 2010)

Trooperus schrieb:


> How i met your mother.


----------



## Doofkatze (31. August 2010)

Mal kurz meine Liste:

Dr House
Scrubs
Simpsons
Futurama
South Park
Taken
FlashForward
Heroes
Stargate SG1
Stargate Atlantis
2 and a half Man
One Piece
Dragon Ball (ja, das alte...das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Andromeda
Herkules
Xena
Eureka
Stromberg
...

Nur mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt von dem, was man so über die Jahre (gerne) gesehen hat. Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon für die Sachen, die ich vergessen habe. In 15 Jahren Fernsehgeschichte vergisst man schnell mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lortox (1. September 2010)

Scrubs...
Das ist ein "must seen" ^^

Die Serie ist wirklich richtig gut, ich schau zurzeit so jeden Abend 4-5 Folgen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfG Lortox


----------



## Huntergottheit (2. September 2010)

Kann dir das hier sehr ans Herz legen:

-Prison Break- Season 1-4 auf englisch (sehr viel spannung)
-The Guild- 	 Season 1-3 auf englisch (mit sehr viel witz)
-Dexter- 	 Season 1-4 auf englisch (sehr viel spannung)
-Jackass- 	 Vol. 1-3 	(mit sehr viel witz)
-Viva la bam- 	... 	(mit sehr viel witz)
-The Dudesons- ... 	(mit sehr viel witz)

Dann gäbs da noch :
King of Queens,Grounded for Life,Two and a Half Men,Seinfeld,_’Til Death_,Friends,The Hard Times of RJ Berger,My Name is Earl,Breaking Bad

Damit kannst 1 du dich 1 jahr lang befriedigen

*Achja bin kein Scrubs fanboy =)
*



*
*


----------



## Independent (2. September 2010)

*[font="'Arial Black"]Supernatural[/font]* <<<<------------Das da, ja genau!

und Sopranos.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (7. September 2010)

Achja, hab ich vergessen: The Tudors; (evt. etwas kompliziert wenn man die Geschichte von Heinrich dem VIII nicht kennt) aber im grossen und ganzen wird alles Wichtige erklärt. Es gibt Mord, Sex und Intrigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Leider sind es nur 4 Staffeln und die 4. läuft in Deutschland noch nicht.


----------



## Asayur (24. September 2010)

Pushing Daisies ist auch recht gut, vorallem die Story ist sehr abgedreht ^^


----------



## SilentJay (27. September 2010)

-Supernatural
-Chuck
-Castle
-NCIS LA
-The Mentalist (weil er so unglaublich dreist ist)
-Mein Name ist Earl
-Californication
-Journeyman
-Dead Zone
-Sliders
-Boston legal
-Carnivale
-Dark Blue
-Smallville (lieben oder hassen...was anderes geht glaub ich net)
-Life
-21 Jumpstreet


----------



## Wolfmania (28. September 2010)

Da ist kein Buffy dabei - 7 Staffeln warten doch :-)

und gestern lief diese neue Serie Human Target auf Pro7 - naja so n Jack Bauer / Bond-Typ auf cool...geht so


----------



## sympathisant (28. September 2010)

zur Zeit meine Favourites:

Californication (Sex, Drugs und das in Kalifornien)
Durham County (der "liebe" Nachbar mordet in ner Kleinstadt)
The Border (kanadische Grenzschützer kämpfen gegen das Böse)
Battlestar Galactica (Menschheit kurz vor der Ausrottung durch ihre Schöpfung)


----------



## xdave78 (28. September 2010)

Nr 1: TerraX
Nr 2: Die Deutschen / Sturm über Europa
Nr 3: Stargate:Universe
Nr 4: Two and a half men
Nr 5: Warehouse 13
Nr 6: My Name is Earl
Nr 7: BattleStar Galactica
Nr 8: ROM
Nr 9: King of Queens
Nr 10: Star Trek: TNG


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. September 2010)

zum lachen eher:

eine schrecklich nette familie 
scrubs 
two and a half men 
roseanne 
m.a.s.h.
my name is earl 
blue moutain state (obwohl man da keine schmerzgrenze haben sollte *grinst*)


alle anderen genres:

fringe
lost
akte-x teile 
lie to me
standoff
chuck (auch eher ne comedy)

bestimmt stimmt die ein oder andere serie vergessen.


----------



## Haxxler (2. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir jetzt mal die ersten Folgen The Walking Dead angeschaut und bin positiv überrascht. Das Make Up und die Effekte sind genial. Für Zombie Fans auf jeden Fall ein Muss. Läuft in Deutschland leider nur auf PayTV Sendern (Sky/FOX) und teilweise geschnitten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

Naja, halt das was hier schon genannt wurde...

Scrubs (EPIC)
HIMYM (")
24
Lost (das Ende ist leider doof...)
Dr.House
.
.
.

als kleinen "Geheimtipp" kann ich npch Psych empfehlen, läuft seit letztem Dienstag wieder auf RTL. Um 22:15 wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Dezember 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal die ersten Folgen The Walking Dead angeschaut und bin positiv überrascht. Das Make Up und die Effekte sind genial. Für Zombie Fans auf jeden Fall ein Muss. Läuft in Deutschland leider nur auf PayTV Sendern (Sky/FOX) und teilweise geschnitten.


Stimmt die ist einfach Hammer.

Ich schau sie im Original (English) "HD" beim Kumpel der ne Satellitenschüssel hat.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Dezember 2010)

Was ich noch empfehlen kann, sind Eureka und vor allem Warehouse 13. Von letzterem gibt es leider erst 2 Staffeln, die dritte ist aber gerade in der Mache. Auf deutsch gibt's aber nur die 1., aber die meisten Serien sind auf Englisch eh besser ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde Serien, die eh im TV laufen und wo man jede Folge schon x-mal gesehen hat zu kaufen immer rausgeschmissenes Geld! 

Ich finde Serien wie King of Queens, how I met your mother, scrubs etc. super aber die laufen doch ständig irgendwo!

Ich gucke zur Zeit 

Die Sopranos und das ist der absolute Wahnsinn! Klasse Serie! 
Ansonsten kann ich noch six feet under und the shield empfehlen auch 2 klasse Serien!


----------



## Ihateyou (8. Dezember 2010)

Wurde Rules of Engagement schon genannt? Finde ich auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## skyline930 (8. Dezember 2010)

Eureka!


----------



## NexxLoL (8. Dezember 2010)

Auch wenn die Sachen schon erwähnt wurden sind, kann ich dir ganz klar Scrubs, How I met your mother, My name is Earl, und The Big Bang Theory(bin noch dabei^^) empfehlen. Das sind meiner Meinung nach neben King of Queens, die du ja schon gesehen hast Serien die man einfach gesehen haben sollte, wobei My name is Earl verhältnismäßig unbekannt ist.


----------



## Hokajin (12. Dezember 2010)

Scrubs und How I Met Your Mother!


----------



## Kuya (19. Dezember 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Scrubs






Haxxler schrieb:


> Jep, Scrubs ist ein muss!



dem schieße ich mich an, nach 2 Folgen habe ich mir innerhalb weniger Tage die kompletten Staffeln reingezogen sowie die englische neue Staffel soweit möglich gewesen ist. (die neue ist aber nicht so genial bisher wie die alten).

Trotzdem auf jedenfall die beste Serie die ich dieses Jahr gesehen habe, und eine die ich bedenkenlos "JEDEM" weiterempfehlen kann. Jede Folge vereint "Humor/Schwachsinn" mit "Sinn/Thema/Botschaft/etc.", und wirklich alle Darsteller haben ihre Nische und jndividuellen Macken.

Meine Favoriten sind der Toddster, Dr. Haus-Meister, Jordan, Coxeroni, und Kelso. Edit: und natürlich Tedd... wie konnte ich den nur vergessen..
(Auch wenn ich den Fehler gemacht habe die Serie meinem Bruder zu zeigen, der mich jetzt mit Dr. Cox aufzieht, und sich darüber lustig macht, dass ich wohl gewisse Verhaltensmerkmale hab, die dem von ihm ähneln).


----------



## Launethil (8. Februar 2011)

Unbedingt Sons of Anarchy. Leider noch immer ohne Aussicht auf Ausstrahlung in Deutschland, aber für mich mit das Beste, was man sich in den letzten Jahren an Serien ansehen konnte.


----------



## TheGui (8. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. Februar 2011)

Wenn du Californication noch nicht gesehen hast solltest du das auf jeden Fall ganz schnell ändern 
Aber: Auf keinen Fall auf Deutsch. Absolut unerträglich 

Jericho ist auch eine verdammt gute Serie. Hat es leider nur 2 Seasons durchgehalten, und die Zweite ist verdammt kurz. Es ist aber enorm spannend bis zum Ende.

Life wäre auch noch zu erwähnen. Eigentlich nichts so sehr ausgewöhnliches, aber mir hat sie ziemlich gut gefallen. Ist ein ganz lustiges Konzept, das die zwei Seasons ziemlich gut unterhält


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Februar 2011)

Leverage kann ich auch Empfehlen.


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2011)

Launethil schrieb:


> Unbedingt Sons of Anarchy. Leider noch immer ohne Aussicht auf Ausstrahlung in Deutschland, aber für mich mit das Beste, was man sich in den letzten Jahren an Serien ansehen konnte.


Die hab ich meinem Stiefvater zu Weihnachten auf DVD geholt Season 1 & 2  Der hat sich gefreut wie en Schneekönig


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Februar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jericho ist auch eine verdammt gute Serie. Hat es leider nur 2 Seasons durchgehalten, und die Zweite ist verdammt kurz. Es ist aber enorm spannend bis zum Ende.


Jop, gut Serien sind viel zu schnell zu abgesetzt, Z.b Terminator S.C.C 2 Staffeln :/ oder The Unit nur 4 Staffel davon 3 nur Moment nur in Deutsch. 

Jericho steht auch auf der liste "WTF, Need more Seasons!" 
Dead Like me auch nur 2 Staffeln. :/


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Februar 2011)

Life
Castle
Fastlane (leider nur eine staffel und schon etwas älter)


----------



## schneemaus (9. Februar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dead Like me auch nur 2 Staffeln. :/



Dem schließe ich mich an. Das war eine verdammt gute Serie und ich hab mich teilweise halb tot gelacht. Schade, dass es da nich mehr von gibt 

Und The L Word ist jetzt nach der 6. Staffel auch abgesetzt worden


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. Februar 2011)

Eine der besten Serien welche je produziert worden ist.
Kann sie wirklich jedem empfehlen.
Gelungener Mix aus Drama,Action und sarkastischem Galgenhumor.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KuUnKqt9v9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Februar 2011)

Lie to me

ich bin hin und weg von dieser serie... da bekommt man doch ab und zu mal stirnrunzeln und überlegt, über sich und seine mitmenschen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tcCo26Ma-oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## failrage (27. Februar 2011)

Fringe!

Wenn man mit SciFi nichts am Hut hat eher weniger empfehlenswert. Ich finds aber richtig geil!


----------



## schneemaus (28. Februar 2011)

Was Fringe angeht, die erste Staffel fand ich grandios. Danach hat es meiner Meinung nach abgebaut und mittlerweile schau ich es nicht mehr so gerne.

Dann doch eher Eureka und Warehouse 13 (hoffentlich ist die dritte Staffel bald mal fertig und anzuschauen).


----------



## Kamsi (5. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MCg4-zVRGYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sex in the City/Desperatur Housewives aber in der Männerversion mit Sex,Partys,Alk/Drogen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Dk9hR5pmxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ganz coole Krimiserie mit den gewissen Humor

Und endlich im Free Tv ab 16ten März bei Rtl2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uK1D9vGJePc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Twilight und Vampire Diaries können einpacken hier kommt True Blood


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist so furchtbar auf Deutsch


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. März 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_IT_Crowd


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Die Meinungen bei der Serie gehen ja auseinander ich hab mir die erste Staffel ausgeliehen, und bin in zwischen bei der 8 folge, naja bei der Serie geht es nur um eins Vampire Sex  Vampire Sex  Vampire Sex  Vampire Sex  Vampire Sex  2 Folgen Später Sex / Vampire Sex  / Sex / Vampire Sex  öhm ja..

deswegen schau ich Nacht der erste Staffel auch nicht weiter....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2011)

Twin Peaks 

Zwar schon sehr alt, aber meiner Meinung nach immer noch eine der großartigsten Serien die es jemals gab.

Lynch halt. ^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> http://en.wikipedia....ki/The_IT_Crowd



oh ja. the it crowd ist der hammer. wenn man selber in der branche arbeitet wo es um pc, internet und kommunikation geht.... kann man mit den charakteren vollkommen mitfühlen.

nicht nur die branche dort wird abgedeckt, halt auch vollkommen dass alltägliche miteinander. nur zu empfehlen, wer auf diese art von humor steht.


----------



## Beckenblockade (16. Juni 2011)

Game of Thrones


----------



## Niklasx (16. Juni 2011)

Meine Favourites 

-> Simpsons
-> King of Queens
-> Futurama
-> Dragonball (weiss nicht - finds einfach enorm geil)
-> Scrubs
-> Goodbye Deutschland (wenn das zählt)


----------



## legend codename (17. Juni 2011)

Alles was Zählt


----------



## yves1993 (21. Juni 2011)

Flash Forward...


----------



## Smeal (21. Juni 2011)

The Big Bang Theory

... einfach herrlich.


----------



## BlackSun84 (3. Juli 2011)

Mir fehlt mal eine richtig gute SciFci-Serie seit Jahren. Ich schaue heute noch Babylon 5 (klasse), Stargate SG 1 sowie Atlantis (beides sehr gut) und Enterprise (gut bis sehr gut, Rest Star Trek mag ich weniger). Aber sonst? Irgendwie gibt es massig Serien über Mystery, Kriminalfälle und Komödien, aber kaum noch SciFci - nein, SG-Universe war Schund und wurde zu Recht abgesetzt. Im Grunde habe ich nur eine Serienhoffnung aktuell und das ist Game of Thrones. Kein SciFci, aber als Fan des Buchs mal wieder was interessantes. Zum Glück hab ich sonst wenigstens genug gute Anime und uralte Löwenzahn-Folgen  .


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2011)

Falling Skies finde ich recht gut, läuft gerade auf TNT (Pay TV)


----------



## TheGui (5. Juli 2011)

Youtube all the way! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. Juli 2011)

was halltet ihr eigentlich vom V remake?
noch mehr Futter für die internet-raptilianer-verschwörungstheoretiker... oder ne brauchbare Serie?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Juli 2011)

Ich finde sie sehr gut, obwohl man weiss das das ende offen ist.
Sie wurde ja in den USA abgesetzt (wegen mangelnder Zuschauerzahlen eingestellt.), damit auch keine Forstzungen.


----------



## TheGui (21. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich finde sie sehr gut, obwohl man weiss das das ende offen ist.
> Sie wurde ja in den USA abgesetzt (wegen mangelnder Zuschauerzahlen eingestellt.), damit auch keine Forstzungen.



*Ey langsam geht es mir so dick auf die Nerven... jede halbwegs sehenswerte Serie wird abgesetzt >_>

Jeah nur her damit die Welt braucht mehr Reality Abschaum und Wrestling!*


----------



## Lycidia (28. Juli 2011)

Definitiv Game of Thrones (ich bin am Ende der vorletzten Folge völlig ausgeflippt - wer es gesehen hat, weiss warum)

Alphas

Teen Wolf (Zielgruppe eher die jüngeren weiblichen Zuschauer - aber doch ganz witzig)

Breaking in


----------

